

 The first metazoa living in permanently anoxic  condition - gsivil
http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1741-7007-8-30.pdf

======
gsivil
I saw that at (and there is where we could continue the discussion if you find
it interesting and have the opinion of any experts among us)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2095622>

I looked up the original source and it happens to be Open Access. It seems
fascinating and I thought it can be useful to have the technical article here
too.

